# Ramos vs Marcelo



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2015)

Due dei più grandi difensori degli ultimi anni.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Due dei più grandi difensori degli ultimi anni.


Uno è un difensore centrale che all'occorrenza fa il terzino, l'altro è un'ala che gioca sulla linea dei difensori.

Per me è impossibile paragonarli. Come calciatore in senso assoluto penso sia più forte e decisivo Ramos.


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Uno è un difensore centrale che all'occorrenza fa il terzino, l'altro è un'ala che gioca sulla linea dei difensori.
> 
> Per me è impossibile paragonarli. Come calciatore in senso assoluto penso sia più forte e decisivo Ramos.



Sì ma Ramos è nato terzino, Fabry lo vede ancora in quell'ottica. Comunque tra i due preferisco Sergio. E' vero che ha i suoi svarioni ogni tanto, ma mai quanto Marcelo. Quest'ultimo fa un po' il lavoro del vecchio Serginho, chiaramente con le dovute proporzioni. Solo che ha ancor più lacune difensive. Fatico anche a vederlo come terzino visto che è sempre in attacco. A me i calciatori monofase così non piacciono. Dunque vado con Ramos


----------



## Snake (23 Luglio 2015)

chiudete il topic


----------



## mèuris (23 Luglio 2015)

Scelgo decisamente Ramos, che reputo migliore da terzino, rispetto che da centrale. Marcelo ha grande tecnica, ma non ha la minima abilità nel difendere. Ramos,invece,ha tutto ciò che deve avere un terzino,a mio parere. Ripeto,forse non avrei tolto lo spagnolo da lì, anche perché al centro qualcosa concede, esagerando anche con i cartellini. Da terzino,secondo me,avrebbe continuato a garantire un grande apporto in fase difensiva (oltre al resto), magari potendosi permettere di concedere qualcosina in più.


----------



## Torros (23 Luglio 2015)

nessuno dei due è tutto sto grande difensore a dire la verità..


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2015)

Marcelo fa decisamente la differenza sulla fascia. Centrali forti quanto Ramos ce ne sono parecchi, terzini tecnicamente ed offensivamente validi come il brasiliano pochissimi se non nessuno. Scelgo Marcelo, Ramos lo trovo sopravvalutato. C'è da dire che nessuno dei due è capace di difendere nel ruolo di terzino.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Luglio 2015)

Non c'azzeccano niente uno con l'altro 
Comunque li ritengo due ottimi giocatori, ma forse un tantino sopravalutati. Probabilmente giovano di un periodo storico in cui nei rispettivi ruoli latitano i campioni veri. Negli anni '90 Ramos sarebbe stato un figurante di fronte ai vari Nesta, Maldini, Cannavaro, Thuram, Stam, ecc..., e lo stesso Marcelo se paragonato anche soltanto ai due terzini titolari del Brasile dell'epoca, un certo Cafù e un certo Roberto Carlos....


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non c'azzeccano niente uno con l'altro
> Comunque li ritengo due ottimi giocatori, ma forse un tantino sopravalutati. Probabilmente giovano di un periodo storico in cui nei rispettivi ruoli latitano i campioni veri. Negli anni '90 Ramos sarebbe stato un figurante di fronte ai vari Nesta, Maldini, Cannavaro, Thuram, Stam, ecc..., e lo stesso Marcelo se paragonato anche soltanto ai due terzini titolari del Brasile dell'epoca, un certo Cafù e un certo Roberto Carlos....


Cafu  noi della roma abbiamo avuto la fortuna di averlo in squadra nel suo momento d'oro, ancora ricordo come umbriacò di sombreri nedved


----------



## hiei87 (23 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Cafu  noi della roma abbiamo avuto la fortuna di averlo in squadra nel suo momento d'oro, ancora ricordo come umbriacò di sombreri nedved



Grandissimo. Da noi pareva fosse arrivato a svernare, invece giocò 2-3 stagioni ad altissimo livello.
E' stato indiscutibilmente uno dei terzini più forti della storia del calcio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo. Da noi pareva fosse arrivato a svernare, invece giocò 2-3 stagioni ad altissimo livello.
> E' stato indiscutibilmente uno dei terzini più forti della storia del calcio.



Si da voi giocò benissimo , ma a roma era una forza della natura , sapeva fare ogni cosa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2015)

Ramos è validissimo anche da centrale eh...cmq dopo la decima c'erano solo elogi per lui...come mai ora l'opinione è cambiata??


----------



## mèuris (23 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ramos è validissimo anche da centrale eh...cmq dopo la decima c'erano solo elogi per lui...come mai ora l'opinione è cambiata??



Certo,è valido, per carità. Però ecco,trovo sia forte, non eccezionale. Spesso gli vedo perdere la testa e collezionare cartellini inutili, o magari addormentarsi un po'. Poi,per carità, resta uno dei migliori difensori in giro, solo che lo vedo leggermente sopravvalutato, da centrale. Segna tanto, e questo non è affatto un demerito,anzi...però penso che in generale, togliendogli qualche rete, si avrebbe un'opinione su di lui leggermente diversa, parlando in generale. Diciamo che il ruolo del terzino lo vedo più tagliato per lui, ecco.


----------

